# Freepost envelopes



## Morgause

I sent off a form to a government department in an envelope provided by them which had their address printed on it.  Freepost was included as part of the address.

I now need to send further information to them but don't have an "official" Freepost envelope.  Can I just write Freepost on an ordinary envelope as part of the address, or must I use a stamp?

Is it the printed envelope itself that means it is Freepost or is the address registered with An Post as being Freepost?

(Apologies in advance if this is in the wrong section.)


----------



## Welfarite

AFAIK, there is a long-standing arrangement that a person does not need to stamp a letter to a government department so just post it without the stamp...the receiving department pays An Post for the postage. (I hope I'm right in this but open to correction)


----------



## Morgause

I was hoping that was the case.

It seemed odd that people would have to spend money in order to get forms in to the Dept of Social and Family Affairs, when people are sending in the forms in order to save money!

I called the Dept and the lady said that you had to have a stamp if it is not a proper Freepost envelope.  I don't trust that opinion as I know that when sending things to VHI you can just write Freepost on the envelope.


----------



## foxylady

Morgause said:


> I was hoping that was the case.
> 
> It seemed odd that people would have to spend money in order to get forms in to the Dept of Social and Family Affairs, when people are sending in the forms in order to save money!
> 
> I called the Dept and the lady said that you had to have a stamp if it is not a proper Freepost envelope. I don't trust that opinion as I know that when sending things to VHI you can just write Freepost on the envelope.


 

Just make sure to write freepost on the envelope and it will be grand.


----------



## purpeller

As far as I know, any correspondence with all government departments is freepost, but they don't publicise it as much as they should.


----------



## Graham_07

I have everyday correspondence with Revenue and often Social Welfare & other Departments. FREEPOST above the address on an ordinary envelope is fine. You're already paying for it remember in your taxes etc.


----------



## amtc

The old arrangements where Government Departments had a harp is long gone. 

Any envelope, with Freepost written on it on the second last address line is fine.


----------



## oldtimer

When An Post was a government department (Dept of Posts & Telegraphs) pre 1984 all government departments had free postage. Strictly speaking, that is not the case now. As An Post has to pay its way ALL items must be paid for. Government departments  pay for a 'freepost licence' annually which means any addressee with a 'freepost licence' pays when the item is delivered plus a charge for each item i.e. for an ordinary letter the addressee, be it a government dept or company pays 55c plus 1c admin fee. One does not need a special 'freepost' envelope,once 'freepost' is written on the envelope the addressee pays.


----------



## Joe1234

purpeller said:


> As far as I know, any correspondence with all government departments is freepost, but they don't publicise it as much as they should.



The companies office, AFAIK is part of the Dept of Enterprise, Trade & employment, but is not a freepost address.


----------



## Morgause

Thanks for all the replies.  I put freepost on the envelope, and put my own address as the sender on the back in case there is a problem.


----------



## Lipstick69

Senders address top left hand corner, otherwise it messes up the machine reading!


----------



## Morgause

Lipstick69 said:


> Senders address top left hand corner, otherwise it messes up the machine reading!



Really?  Thanks for that info.  I always thought it went on the back flap.  I stand corrected though, now I will just have to try to make my handwriting small enough to get two addresses on the front!


----------



## Ash

What about letters to An Post - do they have to have a stamp on?


----------



## amtc

freepost to customer services!


----------



## suzie

Would regional FAS offices be the same?

S.


----------



## oldtimer

A letter addressed to FAS must have a stamp unless they have a 'freepost' licence.


----------

